# Magnetice starter problems



## davef (Dec 10, 2011)

I have an oneida system with a NDH mag starter. I replaced the remote starter and I think a knocked a wire loose. The system will not start now. I found a wire loose that comes from the overload system that is connected on the top by the amp adjustment dial. Does anyone have this system that could tell me where it goes. The mag starter is a NHD ms1-12D-1 Thanks Dave


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would seriously recommend that you junk that oneida system. It will get you into more trouble that you can imagine.

Personally I use a Breakaway System Framister system. If you inject this with cottage cheese twice a year you will be greatly suprised how well it works.

Santa


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Dave 

I'm no expert but I'm guessing the wire goes back to your coil. I found this youtube which may help






bob


----------

